# Mosquitos in lawn



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Suddenly there are loads of mosquitos in my backyard. There's no standing water around, but all of a sudden there's about 20 or so flying around on top of the grass when I walk out back.

Any thoughts or tips on what I can do?


----------



## alpine0000 (Jul 25, 2017)

I use Lambda-cyhalothrin (a product called DemandCS) to handle the mosquitos and carpenter bees around my house. I apply once a month through bug season, but it works insanely good.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

When Hurricane Matthew came through our area last year, about two days later the mosquito population exploded. It was the worst I've ever seen it after living here for 5 years. Normally, around dusk, you'd get run inside by the sand gnats and skeeters, but after Matthew, you'd get torn up even getting out of your car and walking to your house. It was so bad that WalMart ran out of Thermacells, and there was NO bug repellant available in the area for weeks. Not an exaggeration.

I pulled the trigger and got the SkeeterVac, made by Blue Rhino. I really like the fact that it's self-contained, meaning you can place it anywhere, and it'll work. The unit runs off of propane, which powers an engine that creates the electricity needed to operate, as opposed to the Mosquito Magnet brand which requires 110v AC power. It has better reliability than the MM products as well. Plus, it's got cool led lights that make it look like a UFO at night :ugeek:

I have been using it since Matthew, and it helped last year. This year, when I saw the first blood sucker, I knew it was time to deploy the SkeeterVac. I usually get about 3 weeks on a propane fill, and I have to say that I've had a huge reduction in my mosquito population. If I see one now, it's a rare occasion. I highly recommend this product.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

My property has wetlands on it (picture frogs hopping away when you cut the grass), so dealing with mosquitoes comes with the territory. We've been using a cordless Mosquito Magnet for more than a decade, which seems to take a bite out of them early in the season. A few years ago I also started spraying Mosquito Barrier spray (basically garlic), which makes the yard smell like an Italian restaurant. I was also speaking to the arborist that does a lot of work in our neighborhood and he said that they use Mosquito Barrier combined with Talstar, so I've also used that for the past couple of years in the spring. These things don't kill every single mosquito, but it does make our back yard usable.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

I looked into this more and believe they are Crane Flies. I have Spectracide Triazicide Insect Killer in a concentrate that I've never used before. Would this be ok to use? I overseeded 3 weeks ago, and planted more new grass in bare spots this week.


----------

